# My cats being bullied!



## joejoe

Please can someone help me, im at my wits end and dont know what else to do. I have 2 cats and they are being bullied by a Bengal cat on the street. This Bengal cat, has tried to come in to my house many times and has now broken the cat flap!!! I have spent in excess of £1800 this year on one of my cats. My cat has been stitched up many times from bite wounds from the Bengal, and now suffers with kidney problems caused by stress from the bulling from the other cat. I have had cat sensors put all around my garden to try and stop this Bengal cat from coming on to my property, i have soaked the cat with a hose, i have been to the owners of the cat and talked to them, they insist the cat is a lovley part of there family and lives with 3 other cats and children whith whom it gets on with and is very loving. It seems its just taken a dislike to mine. I dont know what else to do to stop this cat from constantly hurting mine???? H E L P


----------



## spid

firstly are your cats and this bengal neutered? if not then constant fighting over territory is going to continue. If they all are then you need to cat proof your garden so your cats can't get out and their cat can't get in - or provide your cats with a cat run - or make your cats indoor cats. If you are against these ideas then I am afraid there is very little you can do - cats will fight, you can't stop what is their basic nature especailly in another persons cat.

If you are interested in links to cat enclosures listed below.

Katzecure  cat fencing for cat breeders and cat owners alike
Safe Pet Pens- Runs & Pens
Cat Fence: Purrfect Cat Enclosures and Cat Fences

this site has loads of DIY ideas

Flippy's Cat Page - Cat Health - Cat Enclosures

and ebay often have good stuff on. Good luck


----------



## Bish

Hi,

apart from more recent rroubles I am having with my cats, I have had exactly the same experience as you with a Blue Bermeise (sorry about the spelling). He belongs to a neighbour and I have been down all the same experiences as you. Speaking to the owners, I was met with denial, 'our cats a lovely pet' - odly on one occasion as was speaking to the owners, the cat came around and was totally different to how I had seen him when he offended on our property.

So, I tried everything, water pistols, chasing him, speaking to the owners, my female cat was savaged by this cat we believe on at least 2 occasions. She usually suffered bites and clawing from the rear so she was in pursuit. The offending cat smashed his way through the cat flap on at least 3 occasions and destroyed it. The owners think I am a pathetic busy body and laugh at me in the street. I too, felt total despair as even my family thought I was overreacting when I took the following action.

Now, before I start, I love animals and would never hurt any animal. I made sure that what I was about to do would be done when my anger and outrage to this cat had subsided.

One night I heard the cat flap go and a scream as our male cat was chased through the door by this 'beast'. I took my chance as the cats disapeared up the stairs. I closed the utility door in my kitchen, trapping the cat in the house. The cat heard the door shut and came running into the kitchen to escape as I closed the kitchen door. I had him trapped in the kitchen, just him and me. I calmed myself down, the cat new I was angry so I played on his fears and pretended to do what I thought a predator would do to him. I made myself aggressive in appearence, I bared my teeth, roared at him (sounds totally mad as you read but it was working). To add effect as he cowered in the corner I pretended to lash out at him, imagine what a lion or lioness would do if they were protecting there offspring. With thought, I spanked him using 2 fingers across the side of his back legs so as not to risk doing him any internal injury. I basically scared the s**t out of him. I then carefully moved into the utility room, leaving him in the kitchen. I went to get 2 of those water super soakers, children use, which I had prepared and pumped up to full pressure.

When I got back into the kitchen, he was nowhere to be seen, he was hiding on the top of the kitchen cupboards and when I spotted him I opened fire. He received short blasts of cold water, I taunted him, shouting at him and then quick blasts to keep him offguard. This all went on for around 5 minutes before I let him go and chased him away.

This worked for some time as he avoided our property and when he saw me he ran away. I must admit he has started to get cocky again and again occasionally chances his luck, so I may need to do a similar trick. But on the whole it has worked. 

To anyone reading this in horror, well just wait until your beloved pet is terrorised by someones 'status symbol pet' who has a nasty temperment, see how calm you will be when you have to put up with a pet who is stressed out, terrified to the point of defacating randomly in the house. Receiving huge vet bills and the owners of the pet denying what has happened and thinking you are a fool.

So JoeJoe, my totally sympathys to you, sorry I took a long time to explain what I did, not sure if you could do the same, but desperate situations require desperate measures. I want to reiterate the cat was not injured at all but just was exposed to my anger and wrath with no escape, he also had a sore behind!!

JoeJoe, you could also try squirting him with pure orange juice, cats hate citrus fruits, it drives them mad, try pushing an orange or lemon near your cats nose and see them shrink back.

Hope this helps, I will probably be hounded by the cat PC brigade now. I LOVE all animals and hate cruelty but to ignore the behaviour of a vicious pet is criminal.

Regards

Chris


----------



## spid

the only problem I have with the above post is 'status symbol pets' - I don't have my birman as a status symbol and just because I have a pedigree doesn't mean I'm snobby or unable to listen to others as such a title implies. I aslo have a moggy and should somone inform me he was terrorising another cat (yes I would be surprised as he is very timid - but I wouldn't be dismissive) - 

please before you put a lot of people's back up consider carefully - an awful lot of us on here own pedigrees and I doubt one was bought as a status symbol - I chose mine as the only long haired breed I knew of that hubby wasn't allergic too - every single moggy long haired he had been allergic too in a way that almost put him in hospital.


----------



## Guest

I have every sympathy with you. My lovely tabby now lives with the people round the corner because my neighbours 2 cats drove him out (all neutered and we tried everything humanely possible to discourage them, including my husband doing a similar thing to the above poster)

I have just had to fork out £350 at the vet (thank god for Insurance ) because these cats are now encroaching on his new territory and have attacked him again 

I can't blame my neighbour it's just that's the nature of cats.

It has been really upsetting effectively having to "re home" our cat because of this so i am sorry i can't offer a solution just a bit of sympathy.


----------



## Bish

Appologies to Spid and any other memebers who have pedigree cats, my emotions got the better of me.

Regards

Chris


----------



## owieprone

genius well done for thinking in 'cat'. you will have to repeat your performance tho as they will get cocky without continued putting in their place.

not all cats hate citrus, bubs likes it, im sure neeps isn't that bothered either.

As someone else mentioned, are your cats done? if so you could ask if the neighbours has had their troublesome mog done, if not suggest it for an easier and less expensive life? show themthe receipts for the vets bills they might be more receptive to your problem. always be polite etc too. not saying you haven't been but just to reiterate the point.

another thing you could try for when it gets too close is spraying it with something stinking other than just water, obviously non-harmful but stinky nonetheless.


----------



## Bish

With regards to the previous subscriber,

when discussing the problem we had with our vet nurse, she half jokingly suggested getting some 'Lion Poo' and putting it on the fence posts where the predator comes in. It would probably work but try getting some...the zoos wont allow you to collect any, not even for manure because of all the problems with cross contamination etc, etc...

Saying that, as I write our predator is back, like someone previously mentioned, they get cocky....maybe something smelly in the 'Supersoaker' ...but what.

Regards

Chris


----------



## lillybo

Bish said:


> Hi,
> 
> apart from more recent rroubles I am having with my cats, I have had exactly the same experience as you with a Blue Bermeise (sorry about the spelling). He belongs to a neighbour and I have been down all the same experiences as you. Speaking to the owners, I was met with denial, 'our cats a lovely pet' - odly on one occasion as was speaking to the owners, the cat came around and was totally different to how I had seen him when he offended on our property.
> 
> So, I tried everything, water pistols, chasing him, speaking to the owners, my female cat was savaged by this cat we believe on at least 2 occasions. She usually suffered bites and clawing from the rear so she was in pursuit. The offending cat smashed his way through the cat flap on at least 3 occasions and destroyed it. The owners think I am a pathetic busy body and laugh at me in the street. I too, felt total despair as even my family thought I was overreacting when I took the following action.
> 
> Now, before I start, I love animals and would never hurt any animal. I made sure that what I was about to do would be done when my anger and outrage to this cat had subsided.
> 
> One night I heard the cat flap go and a scream as our male cat was chased through the door by this 'beast'. I took my chance as the cats disapeared up the stairs. I closed the utility door in my kitchen, trapping the cat in the house. The cat heard the door shut and came running into the kitchen to escape as I closed the kitchen door. I had him trapped in the kitchen, just him and me. I calmed myself down, the cat new I was angry so I played on his fears and pretended to do what I thought a predator would do to him. I made myself aggressive in appearence, I bared my teeth, roared at him (sounds totally mad as you read but it was working). To add effect as he cowered in the corner I pretended to lash out at him, imagine what a lion or lioness would do if they were protecting there offspring. With thought, I spanked him using 2 fingers across the side of his back legs so as not to risk doing him any internal injury. I basically scared the s**t out of him. I then carefully moved into the utility room, leaving him in the kitchen. I went to get 2 of those water super soakers, children use, which I had prepared and pumped up to full pressure.
> 
> When I got back into the kitchen, he was nowhere to be seen, he was hiding on the top of the kitchen cupboards and when I spotted him I opened fire. He received short blasts of cold water, I taunted him, shouting at him and then quick blasts to keep him offguard. This all went on for around 5 minutes before I let him go and chased him away.
> 
> This worked for some time as he avoided our property and when he saw me he ran away. I must admit he has started to get cocky again and again occasionally chances his luck, so I may need to do a similar trick. But on the whole it has worked.
> 
> To anyone reading this in horror, well just wait until your beloved pet is terrorised by someones 'status symbol pet' who has a nasty temperment, see how calm you will be when you have to put up with a pet who is stressed out, terrified to the point of defacating randomly in the house. Receiving huge vet bills and the owners of the pet denying what has happened and thinking you are a fool.
> 
> So JoeJoe, my totally sympathys to you, sorry I took a long time to explain what I did, not sure if you could do the same, but desperate situations require desperate measures. I want to reiterate the cat was not injured at all but just was exposed to my anger and wrath with no escape, he also had a sore behind!!
> 
> JoeJoe, you could also try squirting him with pure orange juice, cats hate citrus fruits, it drives them mad, try pushing an orange or lemon near your cats nose and see them shrink back.
> 
> Hope this helps, I will probably be hounded by the cat PC brigade now. I LOVE all animals and hate cruelty but to ignore the behaviour of a vicious pet is criminal.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Chris


My neighbour and myself felt sorry for a lovely black and white cat. He kept being attacked so we paid for the vets bills to hve him stitched and them have him neuted we called him Happy he was so temid . We then found out that he is a Mainecoon he has become so aggressive,he has his own room because he bullies the 2 other cats that my neighbour already had. He bullied my cat and when my old cat died I rescued 2 lovely 5 year old Bengals. ( my daughter is allergic to all other cars) They can only go in the garden when we are there to protect them from Happy. I am a passifist but when I see a cat being aggressive I loose the plot. I think that was a brilliant thing to scare that cat. It read that you can have a water hose linked to computer system so it will spray when a cat come in to your garden. I would love that.Warm regards to all


----------



## Cookieandme

Blimey how the heck do you find a 4 year old thread


----------



## buffie

Cookieandme said:


> Blimey how the heck do you find a 4 year old thread


......... and why


----------



## jaycee05

I have read of Bengals being bullies,and even have a cutting from a paper from years ago, about one who had actually killed a couple of cats, but i have one and shes so sweet and timid
When they first became popular some people bought them i think because it was known they were related to the asian leopard cat,and i think some people liked them to be like dogs, 
I had a ginger cat come into my garden last year,which is very unusual, as my cats dont go out of the garden and its got high fences and high shrubbery and trees all round,this cat was very persistent,so i got a large bowl of water, [better than a water pistol,] and threw it over it, felt awful, but it was a big tom cat,and mine were nervous,i have a large cat run and it used to sit and stare into it
Anyway, never saw it again


----------



## koekemakranka

Oh dear, I was fooled. I even "liked" an ancient post.


----------



## chillminx

koekemakranka said:


> Oh dear, I was fooled. I even "liked" an ancient post.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Waterlily

I can only suggest keeping them indoors or in an enclosure connected to your flap. Its why mine have a shed and enclosure with tunnel to the house to keep them safe.


----------



## Waterlily

koekemakranka said:


> Oh dear, I was fooled. I even "liked" an ancient post.


haha oh fark it.


----------



## tincan

LMAO ..... Another one get's SUCKERED IN :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## buffie

koekemakranka said:


> Oh dear, I was fooled. I even "liked" an ancient post.





chillminx said:


> :lol::lol::lol:





Waterlily said:


> haha oh fark it.





tincan said:


> LMAO ..... Another one get's SUCKERED IN :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jaycee05

I had a notification in my emails leading to this old thread,but wonder if its been deleted,as I cant see it here,regarding someone kicking a cat in the head when it bullied her/his 4 MONTH old maine coon, which shouldn't even have been outside
Good job its not here, and threatening to get rid of it if it came back, a horrible post,so maybe that person has deleted it


----------



## Abram9

jaycee05 said:


> I had a notification in my emails leading to this old thread,but wonder if its been deleted,as I cant see it here,regarding someone kicking a cat in the head when it bullied her/his 4 MONTH old maine coon, which shouldn't even have been outside
> Good job its not here, and threatening to get rid of it if it came back, a horrible post,so maybe that person has deleted it


Im sorry if my post was offensive
I got banned by administrator
But it was real that domestic cat trespassing my house and assaulted my kitten
What will u guys do when ur family member being attacked in front of you eyes
The bullies was lot bigger n older
Of course im super angry and kicked that bully in the head

Btw can i urinate my house to mark territory so the other cat won't come to my house illegaly?
Sorry for being weird
But it's logical


----------



## jaycee05

Well I'm sorry but there are other ways to stop a cat attacking your kitten, and was your kitten outside ,if so far too young anyway to be out
I have had cats coming to my house spraying etc, but I didn't kick them in the head,
Yes our pets are members of the family too, it was really your responsibility to keep your kitten safe from other animals at 4 months old,


----------



## buffie

If a cat was able to gain entry to your house then your kitten was at risk of getting out.
It is your responsibility to keep your kitten safe,kicking any animal in the head would be seen as animal abuse for which you could be in serious trouble.
There is no excuse for such violence towards any animal ,and to answer your question I dont find your post offensive but I do find it sickening that you would resort to such bully boy tactics.

As for urinating on your own property ,go for it if you think it will help


----------



## Abram9

jaycee05 said:


> Well I'm sorry but there are other ways to stop a cat attacking your kitten, and was your kitten outside ,if so far too young anyway to be out
> I have had cats coming to my house spraying etc, but I didn't kick them in the head,
> Yes our pets are members of the family too, it was really your responsibility to keep your kitten safe from other animals at 4 months old,





buffie said:


> If a cat was able to gain entry to your house then your kitten was at risk of getting out.
> It is your responsibility to keep your kitten safe,kicking any animal in the head would be seen as animal abuse for which you could be in serious trouble.
> There is no excuse for such violence towards any animal ,and to answer your question I dont find your post offensive but I do find it sickening that you would resort to such bully boy tactics.
> 
> As for urinating on your own property ,go for it if you think it will help


it was at 4 o'clock in the morning, of course i was sleeping
the domestic cat entering my house via air vents
now i sealed my vents to prevent any animal to coming in
my kitten now can walk normal again, after i brough him to the vet
and im not even sorry for kicking the feral cat

yes, pissing my property doesnt really work
only can drive away girl who want to come


----------



## jaycee05

You are not fit to have any animals in my opinion,why don't you just have the kitten in with you ,in your bedroom, kicking a cat especially in the head is very cruel, there are other ways to stop a cat attacking, I am assuming you are not in England, maybe that is how animals especially ferals are treated in your country, but still wrong


----------



## buffie

Abram9 said:


> it was at 4 o'clock in the morning, of course i was sleeping
> the domestic cat entering my house via air vents
> now i sealed my vents to prevent any animal to coming in
> my kitten now can walk normal again, after i brough him to the vet
> and* im not even sorry for kicking the feral cat*
> 
> yes, pissing my property doesnt really work
> *only can drive away girl who wan*t to come


They say what goes around comes around,I hope that is true  ,as for driving away a girl did it ever occur to you that maybe she see's violence towards a defenceless animal as more disgusting .


----------



## jaycee05

Unbelievable, not saying anymore


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

I'm sorry, but you kicked a cat in the head?

That is ****ing disgusting. Go away.


----------



## lymorelynn

Poster has now been banned.


----------

